# Which sub\amp setup is better?



## PR1M3R (Oct 16, 2009)

I currently have 2 JL audio 12W6*V1* (the older ones), and a kenwood amp running about 225w to each sub (300w RMS).

I have a chance to buy 2 10" Fosgate T1's and a Power Acoustik BAMF 2000/1D.


I have a 01 Nissan Maxima, subs go in the trunk. I know the Power Acoustik is not going to do rated power, but it will be more powerfull that what I have right now.

My JL's are in a home made ported box. Well built, tuned pretty high I think. The T1's would come in an Obcon ported box, single port in the middle.

The T1's with the amp and box I may be able to get for $300. I am on a budget and want a bit more bass from my system.

Any input, help, recommendations would be great!


----------



## PR1M3R (Oct 16, 2009)

Bump? Anyone?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Change it, if U want too !


----------



## PR1M3R (Oct 16, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Change it, if U want too !


O.K. let me be more clear. How much of a difference in sound output is the T1's going to be?

I have never heard them in person.

Is this a minor upgrade or a decent one?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

couldn't tell you 

JL makes entry level and higher models, though !

wo,w1,w3,w7,etc..,

Lower model numbers take less power !


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you are on a budget, I would try to tune the sub enclosure. Experiment with it..you might be able to get more if properly tuned. Save the money and then get a monster setup. Good luck.


----------

